# Sticky  If ya wouldn't be a plumber: what would ya be?



## trout lake

A question for the masses:
So guys, I'll start it off.
To be generalisismo on a south seas island populated by 101 brown skinned nymphs: the only plumbing on the island would be of the outdoor nature and nymph number 87 would be in charge of the hole digging crew.
The only prv's on my island are the pretty raunchy vixens that are to make sure the old commander in chief has a perpetual smile on his face that just won't quit.
:thumbup:
tl


----------



## Cal

WOW ,,, !!! That sounds a LOT more fun then mine . I was going with Marine or Navy SeaBee (sp?) 

Guess I could go with supreme commander of Nymphs 

Cal


----------



## nhmaster3015

Bone Idle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill

an over the road truck driver. Always did like seeing the country


----------



## Bollinger plumber

animal handler/trainer heck with dealing with people. I'll go to your island on vacation.


----------



## SewerRatz

Before I became a plumber I really enjoyed computer programing, then got into electronics, I worked in a few electronic technician jobs. Also was in the Army as a Field radio repair tech. When I got home from the Army I worked in an electronic engineering lab for a couple years at a few bucks above minimum wage. Then my daughter was about to be born, so I told my employer that he needed to pay me what I was worth. He told me he cannot due to they just hired some new engineer from England. So I quit and went to work for my father as a plumber.

With that background said, I think I would enjoy being a field technician that traveled all over to repair systems.


----------



## pauliplumber

An astronomer. I'm completely facinated by anything to do with outer space. Distant planets, possibility (and eventual reality) of life on other planets. If ya really think about it, there is sooo much we have yet to discover, and at lot of which is currently beyond our understanding, kinda like a dog trying to understand geometry. 
Eventually I realized I was too smart for that stuff,and became a plumber! :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH

I would be a DJ.
Used to do it as a hobby DJ for people of size parties. I started it out as a joke to see if people would be intrested It was a hit for a time nice extra cash and a few trips to Bermuda.

I started as a extra form of income and fun. Was doing well with it till gas went over 4 bucks a gallon and killed that. I Disk jockyed in Boston, Boston to Bermuda cruise, and at the White horse bar and club in Bermuda
Held Events In Methuen MA. Started as a joke to see if people would come first event had over 100 people show up did it once a month.

Have all the equipment and music and lights now I entertain myself could throw some kick ass back yard parties.


----------



## service guy

If I had the means, I would become an independent speculator. Buying and managing real estate and other financial properties. Until I have that kind of money laying around, (maybe never) I will continue to work on plumbing though!


----------



## user823

If I could drop everything and be whatever I wanted, I would definetely be a mountain man up in the Yukon, trap and fish and hunt everyday. Pick me up a squaw and hunt some grizz!!!!!! LOL


----------



## leak1

pimp- no not really, lawyer-na never, male stripper-na to old, wall mart greeter?????? i know!!! a GYNOCOLIGIST!!!!


----------



## Protech

Mechanical Engineer


----------



## 422 plumber

Maybe an English professor, the kind who wears tweed jackets with leather elbow patches, smokes a pipe and gives himself bad advice.


----------



## Hyper Piper

Drywaller man, then I could screw some pipes.


----------



## Plasticman

always thought of becoming a plumbing inspector. Then I would have county or city retirement and could give the locals hell once in a while :laughing:
Except I can't stand to ride all day and I hate traffic.


----------



## nhmaster3015

An electrician. Then I could leave all my crap on the floor for someone else to clean up.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

🙄


----------



## Protech

I was expecting........welll.........a rockstar


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

🙄


----------



## Airgap

Professional Bass fisherman.:boat:


----------



## UnclogNH

Man I have been in plumbing for a while now back in tech high school.
I would be the creepy old DJ dude even though I'm only 36.

My guess If I had to be honest with myself.

I would be a Professional stand in at the local unemployment line.


----------



## Phat Cat

A Psychiatrist - love getting under peoples skin, crawling around, and finding out what makes them tick. 







ooohhhh, I do that here. I'm just not a licensed Psychiatrist.



The Master Plumber I am married to would have been a race car driver. He loves speed and danger!


----------



## PipeDreamer

I would have continued to reproduce reptiles and exotic small mammals. I made quite a bit of coin doing that. Never ending workload. Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water... and so on


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

PipeDreamer said:


> I would have continued to reproduce reptiles and exotic small mammals. I made quite a bit of coin doing that. Never ending workload. Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water...Feed... Clean... Water... Feed... Clean... Water... and so on


So after you feed them, You what?:laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome

MLB baby!


----------



## Bill

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Been there, done that, its more for therapy then anything. Dont get me wrong, i can play with the best of them, but raising three lil girls and that rock and roll lifestyle, doesnt mix.


There you go. A man with values. Family first. Not many think that way these days, they just want to have kids and scram. I gave up a lot of my dreams and hopes to raise my family.


----------



## nhmaster3015

airgap said:


> Professional Bass fisherman.:boat:


 That's my summer job :thumbsup:


----------



## Tankless

In order:
Professional baseball player
Airline Pilot
NTSB aviation crash investigator

Problem is, all these jobs require a boss, and I don't like bosses. Of these three, the NTSB investigator is the hardest job to get - resume wise. 

I also would like to be Heff's replacement at the mansion.


----------



## Redwood

ironranger said:


> If I could drop everything and be whatever I wanted, I would definetely be a mountain man up in the Yukon, trap and fish and hunt everyday. Pick me up a squaw and hunt some grizz!!!!!! LOL


Maybe hook up with a Sasquatch Woman? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood

> Originally Posted by *airgap*
> _Professional Bass fisherman.:boat:_





nhmaster3015 said:


> That's my summer job :thumbsup:


Hmmm Sounds like we should do a tournament on winnie...
Or maybe Champlain...

Where are you at Airgap?


----------



## Redwood

I wanna be a prison guard...
Torment the animals....:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap

Redwood said:


> Hmmm Sounds like we should do a tournament on winnie...
> Or maybe Champlain...
> 
> Where are you at Airgap?


 I'll travel north, chase them smallies!:thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber

I used to be a prison guard. You don't torment the animals, they torment you.


----------



## Redwood

jjbex said:


> I used to be a prison guard. You don't torment the animals, they torment you.


I'd be the guard that got fired for sniping from the tower...:whistling2:

Gynocologist was already taken...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I see we have an opening for, oh, look, you could work for the EPA!!!!!!! Isnt that nice?.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. UH, no.


----------



## Plumberman

Pro Football was my dream, but after having three knee surgeries I decided it was time to give it up. The last one ended my college career.

If plumbing didn't pan out for me I would pursue a career in Addiction Counseling


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

seamstress :yes:


----------



## retired rooter

Pro Bass Fisherman When I Was Younger Its Hard On Back Now Too But Looking Back Hvac Seems Next Thing Best To Plumbing


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Professional MUFFin diver.


----------



## nhmaster3015

:whistling2:
Gynocologist was already taken...[/quote]

Problem with that choice is the ones that you see have problems... Yuck.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Im here for my check up DR. Redwood!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Protech

That's a whole lotta woman redwood. You better tie off before you go in:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

Looks like a job for the Jetter...


----------



## leak1

im in love!!!!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Im here for my check up DR. Redwood!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


That actually turns me on.


Flip her over, I'm ready. :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman

Roast Duck said:


> That actually turns me on.
> 
> 
> Flip her over, I'm ready. :laughing:


:blink::blink: :laughing:


----------



## Sheppard

When I started out, plumbing was far from being a passion.I hated scat and I hated crawling under houses.Didnt take me long to realize that it was a great trade because of the simple fact that most peeps find it disgusting.I still hate scat and I still hate having to crawl under a house, so I make sure that when I have to deal with either that it pays enough to contribute to my needs and my wants.If I won the lotto for the big bucks I would still be involved in the trade.
My first passion is playing music.I wouldnt have near what I own gear wise were it not for plumbing.I could fantisize about playing across the world rather than the local scene,but what would my band mates think?theyre throwing Tele's out of the upper stories and smashing Mercedes and I'm off exploring the mechanical room Of the L.A. Hilton.
Anywho, plumbing has been good to me and although it didnt start as a passion it is now. Hard to ply a trade well and not have some pride about it.(not insinuating that you guys dont)
BTW, if I had things my way I would manage my plumbing supply company from the helm of my ocean cruiser.The business week would start at 1 pm on Thursday and end promptly a 1:01 pm of the same day.Some would call me lazy for what they perceive to be such a short day,but someone has got to make sure that the prv's are up to snuff.


----------



## Tankless

Sheppard said:


> When I started out, plumbing was far from being a passion.I hated scat and I hated crawling under houses.Didnt take me long to realize that it was a great trade because of the simple fact that most peeps find it disgusting.I still hate scat and I still hate having to crawl under a house, so I make sure that when I have to deal with either that it pays enough to contribute to my needs and my wants.If I won the lotto for the big bucks I would still be involved in the trade.
> My first passion is playing music.I wouldnt have near what I own gear wise were it not for plumbing.I could fantisize about playing across the world rather than the local scene,but what would my band mates think?theyre throwing Tele's out of the upper stories and smashing Mercedes and I'm off exploring the mechanical room Of the L.A. Hilton.
> Anywho, plumbing has been good to me and although it didnt start as a passion it is now. Hard to ply a trade well and not have some pride about it.(not insinuating that you guys dont)
> BTW, if I had things my way I would manage my plumbing supply company from the helm of my ocean cruiser.The business week would start at 1 pm on Thursday and end promptly a 1:01 pm of the same day.Some would call me lazy for what they perceive to be such a short day,but someone has got to make sure that the prv's are up to snuff.


 
Good God, I think I was your helper once. If you are him...ya gotta know I hated your guts and cried to the boss man to can you after you complained I was the worst helper you ever had. He did, said something about plumbers who have resumes really bothered him. I forget the guys name. Red hair...kinda big, hated going under and would never touch open sewer lines. Worst plumber I ever worked with...and smelled like BO from dawn to dusk. I really hated that guy....

You ever do any work in So.Cal? The Valley?


----------



## GREENPLUM

A NFL Kicker would be a GREAT job , but I am to fat. How bout...I know I would run a BBQ joint only open 4 days a week


----------



## ToUtahNow

If I had not been a plumber I would have liked to have been the heir to a very successful technology empire which was worth hundreds of billions of dollars.

Mark


----------



## plumbob1234

I think I'll be getting an apprentice for that job!!


----------



## plumbob1234

If I weren't a plumber... hummm.. I think a crack whore looks like fun, you set your own hours, no overhead (unless that's what the customer wants I guess), lots of sex. Their has to be a down side here somewhere, but where?


----------



## Bollinger plumber

plumbob1234 said:


> If I weren't a plumber... hummm.. I think a crack whore looks like fun, you set your own hours, no overhead (unless that's what the customer wants I guess), lots of sex. Their has to be a down side here somewhere, but where?


 you would be 18 and look 60 and you would have to sleep with politicians:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Down N Dirty

Dirk Digler:thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Board Certified Bread Boy at Fazzoli's


*Muwaaahaaaaahahahahaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaa!!* _(throws bread at computer screen)_


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

I would be a Nascar driver...something about driving around in circles facinates me....

Also, I love road trips, cross country truck driver in a huge rig.......wife wouldnt wanna go though. I studied criminal law in college, 19 credit hrs away from an associates, that was to become a US Marshall....

I also wanted to become an Actor, I'm SAG eligiable for the rest of my life..... I guess if I was an actor, then I could be all that I mentioned above....


----------



## KratzerPlumbing

I used to be a Lifeguard. Thats actually what got me into plumbing. I took a look at 10 years down the road and saw myself still making minimum wage, dragging women like Redwoods girlfriend out of the water, and said I better find something better:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

You didn't have to drag her out...
She's unsinkable!:laughing:
Heck mount a diving board on her!


----------



## TheMaster

You owned a tugboat?


----------



## Logtec

I wanted to be a robot...
But since I was a kid I’ve always wanted to be a plumber.


----------



## skoronesa

I used to be a handyman and I occasionally fixed computers, probably be doing a lot of that on the side. Used to do maintenance too, probably do that as my "career". One day I will return to being a maintenance guy of some sort when I semi-retire.

I love service plumbing. I love going to ~3-9 different houses a day and fixing stuff. Always something new, always putting a smile on people's faces and teaching them stuff.

I didn't intend to be a plumber, I fell into this line of work, but boy am I glad I did.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I wanted to be a gynecologist , and did lots of practice in high school, but came to the conclusion, you seen 1 rotten puzzy you seen them all....
so plumbing was the next best thing..and still dealing with stinky holes.....


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I didn't intend to be a plumber, I fell into this line of work, but boy am I glad I did.


Same here. At this point, there’s nothing else I’d rather do.


----------



## Tango

Before opening the biz, I was in between several hard rocks and a rough scaly trees, I thought and thought was my career change was going to be since working as an employee plumber on construction was no longer viable. I didn't find anything that would require a lot of years in schools and start at the bottom of a ladder being broke forever. Until I saw Steve Lav' videos and found PZ and started reading the biz section. That's when I knew my career change.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Probably stay with the city. Working on the roads/water department.


----------



## Tango

Also now that I woke up to the possibilities and know how to run a biz and the financials part of it I would look for something that makes money and lots of it. Right now I'll stick with my biz, slowly but surely I'll reach my goal.


----------



## Dpeckplb

I love running the business just not the stress of it.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> I love running the business just not the stress of it.


Stress there's so much of it it's unreal. I'd like to know how many plumbers open a biz and fail.


----------



## OpenSights

The only stress for me is when a DNA calls. Had one today, haven’t called back yet. Germaphobe. She had a chipmunk break into her house and I accidentally touched a countertop with rubber gloves that she hadn’t sanitized yet. The world almost came to the end! Thankfully for the rest of you I happened to have an extra glove in my pocket!🙄


----------



## Logtec

I don’t have a lot of stress running my business.
I can see where a lot of ppl do, but I’m a one man army with a little bit of help so it’s pretty chill.. 
my accountant *****es at me every year, about a few things I should be doing dif but I say hey, I pay you to figure that stuff out..


----------



## Tango

Taxes are stressful, Just this year with taxes


Logtec said:


> I don’t have a lot of stress running my business.
> I can see where a lot of ppl do, but I’m a one man army with a little bit of help so it’s pretty chill..
> my accountant *****es at me every year, about a few things I should be doing dif but I say hey, I pay you to figure that stuff out..



Those who don't have massive funds stashed away for taxes are in a world of sudden overnight bankruptcy. Especially if cash flow suddenly stops.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Taxes are stressful, Just this year with taxes
> 
> 
> 
> Those who don't have massive funds stashed away for taxes are in a world of sudden overnight bankruptcy. Especially if cash flow suddenly stops.


About to get worse here. I’m not high dollar, so I’m not too worried. My wife worked in tax firms for over 15 years. Yes, things change, but she knows a schedule C well enough, and I know how to deduct.

Always good to have at least a year saved up.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

I'd like to think I would have gone into finish carpentry, like custom cabinets and such. Built a few pieces of furniture in my time.

My dad was (still is, kinda) a sparky so that wasn't an option. 😆 

Briefly considered HVAC and I might still pick that up at some point just to have more skills.


----------



## yoyoer

If I could have go back to when I was 18 it would be computer programer' if I had to stay in the trades HVAC for sure.


----------



## HaiNhi

Wow. Interesting how the thread started back in 08-09 and is still alive today.

Very cool choices there peep.

I’ve done quite a bit in my working career life: software engineer, e-commerce (eBay, Amazon. Websites, etc), flipping houses, flipping boats, etc …

But if not in plumbing, I’d love to be a yacht broker. I’m in the Bay Area (Northern CA) so real estate broker would probably be a very close second choice.

Right now I’m settled for flipping boats and houses on the side.


----------



## peakandvalleyco

WOW ,,, !!! That sounds a LOT more fun then mine . I was going with Marine or Navy SeaBee (sp?)


----------



## Plumber

If I wasn't working as a plumber, I'd probably be dead.


----------



## Tango

I was thinking of flipping houses, and real estate but the government just put in anti flip laws so buying and selling property is out the window. I wonder if opening a franchise coffee shop is lucrative, I heard an owner say he's there 7 days a week babysitting the employees.

People keep throwing undesired comments my way and I've started to think what else I can do.


----------



## Nazareth

I tried life insurance

It sucked


----------



## Cityplumber

I always wanted to put down my tools, hitch a big smoker grill onto the back of my conversion van and travel around the country competing in BBQ events-----
I would not sweat over winning and losing: just to be part of the atmosphere and doing what I like to do before I'm thru.


----------



## erplumbingsolutions

user823 said:


> If I could drop everything and be whatever I wanted, I would definetely be a mountain man up in the Yukon, trap and fish and hunt everyday. Pick me up a squaw and hunt some grizz!!!!!! LOL


to a T


----------



## brianpatrick

I’d be a musician. Although, I tried making a living at that at one time. I mean, I could still put together a small cover band and play weddings and bars and carnivals, but that life doesn’t go with a wife, two kids still in college, and a big fat mortgage.


----------



## Bill

Not sure. Plumbing is in my blood. We are a special breed. Who else is willing to stick their hands in human waste to earn a living? Its what I do, cant do much else except for carpentry and remodeling


----------

